# Salvaging pecan wood



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

This large pecan tree in my grandmother's yard died last year, so this spring I had it downed in large logs and milled. The outer third to half is very bleached, mostly gray. There is some really nice crotch wood, though, and I hate to lose it via heavy trimming.

Any suggestions on how I can recover some of the natural wood? I know I can stain it, but I fear it will still show a severe color change at the transition.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would apply a few coats of oil (I use minwax but small pieces, you might be better trying decking oil) to see how well it recovers.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Before putting oil/finish on it I think putting some water or other evaporating liquid will give you an idea of the end result. There's nothing wrong with the variation in colors of the wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think most folks would KILL for a slab of wood with those variations... Can you imagine that as a coffee table or fireplace mantle....??

.02


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

The heart wood looks almost like a turkey. I wouldn't do anything but oil it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Zereaux said:


> The heart wood looks almost like a turkey. I wouldn't do anything but oil it.


LOL I thought the very same thing..blew it off as me just getting hungry for Thanksgiving dinner LOL

That would have made a very nice vase


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

bill said:


> LOL I thought the very same thing..blew it off as me just getting hungry for Thanksgiving dinner LOL
> 
> That would have made a very nice vase


Beautiful...


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a garage half full from this tree. These 7 boards are all I've had time to plane out, but there is plenty for a coffee table, mantle slabs, TV tray sized slabs, etc. Actually I want to make a long table to go behind my loveseat...complete with drawers and a magazine rack for the kids to use for school bags and such.

Thick (2"+)









Thin (1/2"-1")


----------

